# Not eating treats!



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my chicks last night and I've tried to give them a half of a cherry tomato but none of them will eat it...any thoughts?? Do I need to do anything??


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

No it might take a little time. And don't worry about it it's not like they need treats!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya u r right soccerchicken but since I'm spoiling my chicks I have to give them treats


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yup I under stand! Maybe try cutting it in to really very small pieces.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I would not give new chicks treats. They don't have the proper digestion this early. Give them their peep food, chick grit, water, and if you like some hard boiled egg yolk this early. In a few weeks they will be more ready for treats like worms and bugs. I had mine a few years ago in my basement and a spider crawled through, they were like little vultures they chased it down and then ran around and fought over it. Give them time, even their first worms will be strange until one of them picks it up and shows the others that it's tasty.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

K tha is Roslen (if I spelled it right)


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh! How old are they? I started giving my chicks treats at about 1mouth. Too early?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't really know but I'm guessing about 1 week


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Good news ... My chicks ate the tomato!!!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oops turned out they hide it from me


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

I wouldn't advise feeding the chicks treats other than chick food until they are about 3 weeks old. Their digestive system is not fully developed until then. Every now and then, you can feed them treats but I wouldn't advise doing it regularly until they're older. Good luck!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yogurt would be a good treat for them Oliva. Easy for them to digest and healthy too. Great for their intestinal system.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Yaa this time they really did eat the treat!! Hard boiled yolks r their fav!!! I hard boiled some eggs and since I don't like the yolk I gave it to them....they loved it!!! As soon has I put the yolk down they RAN over to it....I had to crumble it though. But next I'm going to try yogurt!! 
Thanks for advice!!
Olivia


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Olivia, 
Congrats on your little ones. Since you're having fun with treats, here are some things I read NOT to feed chickens: avocado, green or raw potato skins, raw dry beans, raw peanuts, rhubarb leaves or tobacco.

Maybe someone else can say if these really are taboo - just thought I'd toss that in.

Have fun, your pics are great to see, thanks!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Aw thanks home skillet...thanks for the list of bad things to feed them!!
Olivia


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> I would not give new chicks treats. They don't have the proper digestion this early. Give them their peep food, chick grit, water, and if you like some hard boiled egg yolk this early. In a few weeks they will be more ready for treats like worms and bugs. I had mine a few years ago in my basement and a spider crawled through, they were like little vultures they chased it down and then ran around and fought over it. Give them time, even their first worms will be strange until one of them picks it up and shows the others that it's tasty.


I have to diagree slightly. This is my point of view only. Yes they are young and have special needs like plenty of warmth and special dietary needs, but everyone gets lost in what everyone says to do and what not to do. I have read quite a few books and out of all of them Joel Salatin's books just seem to stick in my mind. He seems to base everything on how wildlife and mother nature interact, work with the land and animals not against them. Another example cows have 4 stomachs for a reason, to digeste a pasture based diet, but thousands of farmers feed grain to an animal that isn't designed to digest grain. I don't feel like treats are gonna hurt a thing from day one and heres why. If a broody hen is allowed to hatch a clutch of eggs and then raise those baby chicks she will keep them warm without electricity she will show them from day one how to forage and hunt for food and those sweet little treats that none of us probably ever notice in the grass and around the garden. Just remember that chickens are domesticated (granted some breeds couldn't survive without human help) but many of the breeds we all love are perfectly capable without our help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I didn't want to say anything but I've been feeding my new chicks meal worms from the day I brought them home prolly 4-5 days old. They had to learn how to eat them, but they have torn them in half, whipped them around and eaten them whole. No adverse effects at all. And boy is it entertaining to watch. They get so excited! Anywho... Just my opinion.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I didn't want to say anything but I've been feeding my new chicks meal worms from the day I brought them home prolly 4-5 days old. They had to learn how to eat them, but they have torn them in half, whipped them around and eaten them whole. No adverse effects at all. And boy is it entertaining to watch. They get so excited! Anywho... Just my opinion.


Kool..anything to make chicken tv better!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

All the drama and no commercials! Lol


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok grocery list=

Yogurt
Eggs (to hard boil...)
Meal worms
Apples


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Ok grocery list=
> 
> Yogurt
> Eggs (to hard boil...)
> ...


And Pepsi...YOU drink pepsi while watching chicken tv!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

So.....reading this thread earlier and knowing I had to pass TSC on the way home from preschool pickups, I stopped and bought a small bag of dried mealworms for the first time. 

I started by holding just one in my fingers and seeing what happens. Did this a couple times. Then for my own entertainment, i tossed a small handful in. Only took like 2 seconds for them to figure it out. THEY WENT NUTS!! 
Funniest. Thing. Ever!!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> So.....reading this thread earlier and knowing I had to pass TSC on the way home from preschool pickups, I stopped and bought a small bag of dried mealworms for the first time.
> 
> I started by holding just one in my fingers and seeing what happens. Did this a couple times. Then for my own entertainment, i tossed a small handful in. Only took like 2 seconds for them to figure it out. THEY WENT NUTS!!
> Funniest. Thing. Ever!!


Im gettin some lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ballistic! Lol!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Haha lol....and I already have coke


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Yaa this time they really did eat the treat!! Hard boiled yolks r their fav!!! I hard boiled some eggs and since I don't like the yolk I gave it to them....they loved it!!! As soon has I put the yolk down they RAN over to it....I had to crumble it though. But next I'm going to try yogurt!!
> Thanks for advice!!
> Olivia


Hey, that's cannibilism!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> Hey, that's cannibilism!


Ha my mom said the same thing!!!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Ha my mom said the same thing!!!


Have a great time raising the chickens! You'll love it!


----------

